# US Coast Guard Helo's...question.



## dearryan (8 Jan 2006)

This is a pretty broad question, as I am sure they (US Coasties's) use, or have used many different models. However what helicopter do they use primarily. The one that I am talking about is a small, single rotor one. Forgive my ignorance in the description.  
I believe the Air National Guard SAR also use the same model. I "googled it" but got the entire fleet history. 

Thanks guys,

Ryan


----------



## h3tacco (8 Jan 2006)

I believe the USCG two main helos are the HH-60 Jayhawk (blackhawk derivative) and the HH-65 Dolphin. I think they also have another helo used mainly for counter-drug. I am sure google has the answer.


----------



## Zoomie (8 Jan 2006)

The Dolphin helicopter is the one that starred frequently in "Baywatch".  It is a rather small chopper - especially if you put it alongside the Cormorant.


----------



## dearryan (8 Jan 2006)

The HH-65 Dolphin is the one. Thanks guys.


----------



## Astrodog (9 Jan 2006)

The smaller 'counter drug ops' or Helicopter Interdiction (HITRON) helo is the MH-68 Stingray (a militarized A109)...  sexy/sporty looking set of rotors if i've ever seen any!


sehttp://www.uscg.mil/datasheet/images/MH68_Pics_0054_40.jpg


----------



## CougarKing (13 Aug 2008)

Will one of the mods PLEASE correct the spelling of the title of this thread made by the opening poster?

Edit: Thanks mods for the correction.

BTW, here's an update.



> *COAST GUARD, LOCKHEED MARTIN COMPLETE SUCCESSFUL HITRON HELICOPTER PROGRAM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

